# Have you seen these Surefire lights before...



## Pontiaker (Mar 3, 2009)

A 6 with no tailcap? It was called the Waterproof version for diving...

The long one is a 7Z211 Combat Light
Matt


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 3, 2009)

The first one is a 6C as far as I know. It predated SureFire's use of a tailswitch.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 3, 2009)

ABTOMAT said:


> The first one is a 6C as far as I know. It predated SureFire's use of a tailswitch.


 
NOPE, it was made at the same time as the lights with switches and was called the waterproof version, it predates the use of sufixes....It was simply called the Sure-Fire 6, reading it right off the box and parts tags....


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 3, 2009)

Please PM me if you ever want to sell the Surefire 6. I like the vintage lights.


----------



## Illum (Mar 3, 2009)

theres a "rare and unusual surefire" thread thats active, you can contribute by posting there if you like 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192419


----------



## jtivat (Mar 3, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> NOPE, it was made at the same time as the lights with switches and was called the waterproof version, it predates the use of sufixes....It was simply called the Sure-Fire 6, reading it right off the box and parts tags....




Nope he is right this was the original lithium cell light made before they had tail switches. The 6PN is the dive light.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 3, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> theres a "rare and unusual surefire" thread thats active, you can contribute by posting there if you like
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192419


 
Cool, thanks! I did already post them in one of the SF collecting threads though...
Matt


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 3, 2009)

jtivat said:


> Nope he is right this was the original lithium cell light made before they had tail switches. The 6PN is the dive light.


 

Did you not read in my post where I bought these at the same time from the same SF rep and was told by that rep that these are the first dive lights or I should say Waterproof lights, at least thats what we were told? Are going by whats thought to be known on forums or what IS known from first hand buyers directly from SF? They came out of a big shipping box at the same time... They were called waterproof nit dive lights....

So did the SF rep lie to me or what:~) I will call my uncle and see if he remembers the same story too.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtivat (Mar 4, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Did you not read in my post where I bought these at the same time from the same SF rep and was told by that rep that these are the first dive lights or I should say Waterproof lights, at least thats what we were told? Are going by whats thought to be known on forums or what IS known from first hand buyers directly from SF? They came out of a big shipping box at the same time... They were called waterproof nit dive lights....
> 
> So did the SF rep lie to me or what:~) I will call my uncle and see if he remembers the same story too.:thumbsup:




Yes he lied or did not know what he was talking about ( what a sales rep lie never!).

I have a friend that has worked at SureFire for many many years and he is the person I received my info from.

Here are some photo's I have never seen a 6P with a plastic lamp module or 2/3 A cells as these pre date 123's.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 4, 2009)

Were guessing the rep must have been trying to get rid of the first lights saying they were waterproof trying to sell them at the same time the newer lights with tailcaps came out? Thats my best guess.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 4, 2009)

The first light was the 6. I assume they started calling it the 6C after the 6P came out, but that's not my area of expertise. From the design it appears to be capable of deeper sumbersion than the ones with tailcap switches.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 4, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Were guessing the rep must have been trying to get rid of the first lights saying they were waterproof trying to sell them at the same time the newer lights with tailcaps came out? Thats my best guess.




They are worth more as the first light so this is a good thing.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot the 7Z existed! How is it different from the 9Z and 12ZM?

Must take those 2/3 A cells? Or maybe a rechargeable battery stick? :huh:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 5, 2009)

really nice and rare Surefires...


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 5, 2009)

ampdude said:


> I forgot the 7Z existed! How is it different from the 9Z and 12ZM?
> 
> Must take those 2/3 A cells? Or maybe a rechargeable battery stick? :huh:


 
To be hanoest I really dont know. We were a full stocking dealer for about 4-5 years and I just dont remember everything we sold back then. I had a couple more 6's years ago and sold them to upgrade to the newer stuff when it came out.

The 7z's came with a battery stick with what looks like four cells in it but they are not 123 size cells. The light also came with a battery spacer that is about the size of a AA primary cell that you could use with two 123 batts to run the light on primary batteries.
Matt


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 5, 2009)

Pretty sure there are a few collectors around here looking for that original 6...isn't that one of the 6 series collector grails?


----------



## Mike 208 (Mar 5, 2009)

The 7Z is a rechargeable combat light (basically a 6R with combat rings); it uses the same B65 battery and lamp assembly.

The 12PM (and the combat light version 12ZM) were 4 battery lights with a turbo head that produced (IIRC) 500 lumens of light. These lights were replaced by the M4.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 7, 2009)

The 12PM was the straight-bodied version of the 12ZM.
I have a 12PM. I wish I had purchased a 12ZM instead though because back then I had the choice... 

I have a 7Z - it's body is too short for four-SF123A batteries.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 8, 2009)

Size15's said:


> The 12PM was the straight-bodied version of the 12ZM.
> I have a 12PM. I wish I had purchased a 12ZM instead though because back then I had the choice...
> 
> I have a 7Z - it's body is too short for four-SF123A batteries.


 

Al - Interesting..I have the 12ZM and wish I had a 12PM...Still on the lookout for one...eventually. I find it interesting that Surefire would put serial numbers on their early lights such as the Surefire 6, but then not on some later models such as the round 6P/9P/12P. Was wondering if you knew was this primarily for the customer (likely military or police) to have inventory/tracking purposes? Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Mar 8, 2009)

The main application for serial numbers does appear to be so that one can be identified from another from an issuing perspective.
It wasn't really until PK introduced the idea of putting flat-panels on the bodies of [SureFire] flashlights that there was etchable real estate for not only the brand logo, but also the model number and things like serial numbers.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks...I'm also trying to get a idea of how many 6P versions were released to the mainstream public after the Surefire 6, just round body style. I have a picture of what I believe to be the first 6P after the release of the Surefire 6, followed by a pictures of the more common round body style 6P..then the final pic shows the size difference between two of the 6P's (the older being the shortest) and then the Surefire 6 on far right. So were there other versions and how did they differ? Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## jtivat (Mar 8, 2009)

zx7dave said:


> Thanks...I'm also trying to get a idea of how many 6P versions were released to the mainstream public after the Surefire 6, just round body style. I have a picture of what I believe to be the first 6P after the release of the Surefire 6, followed by a pictures of the more common round body style 6P..then the final pic shows the size difference between two of the 6P's (the older being the shortest) and then the Surefire 6 on far right. So were there other versions and how did they differ? Thanks in advance for the help...



Here are a few.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 8, 2009)

Why didn't I think of this earlier...


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks..I think I am still seeing the same two models of 6P (round version) -The light on the far left is the Surefire 6 or 6C.
-The light on the far right looks like a normal round body 6P except it has the Z32 old style ribbed bexel. However the tailcap switch seems to be sticking out of the tailcap slightly more than is normal. What does it say on the tailcap of this unit? 
- The light second from the right is the more modern 6P...
So that leaves number 2 and 3 from the left..from the height difference they seem to be the same two 6P's that I have. Perhaps these are the only two mainstream (meaning no prototypes) that were released by Surefire. Anyone else have more info please chime in...
BTW..I am looking for a black ribbed Z32 bexel if you decide to sell. Thanks.




jtivat said:


> Here are a few.


----------



## Pontiaker (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillphoto said:


> Why didn't I think of this earlier...


 

Thats funny!

You know I sent back several of those smooth first 6P switches and got them replaced with the newer checkered style switch tailcap with the higher rubber. The smooth ones would stop work correctly and a phone call would get a new one sent to you no questions asked...
Matt


----------



## jtivat (Mar 9, 2009)

zx7dave said:


> Thanks..I think I am still seeing the same two models of 6P (round version) -The light on the far left is the Surefire 6 or 6C.
> -The light on the far right looks like a normal round body 6P except it has the Z32 old style ribbed bexel. However the tailcap switch seems to be sticking out of the tailcap slightly more than is normal. What does it say on the tailcap of this unit?
> - The light second from the right is the more modern 6P...
> So that leaves number 2 and 3 from the left..from the height difference they seem to be the same two 6P's that I have. Perhaps these are the only two mainstream (meaning no prototypes) that were released by Surefire. Anyone else have more info please chime in...
> BTW..I am looking for a black ribbed Z32 bexel if you decide to sell. Thanks.



The one on the far right is a 6PN it was the dive light pressure tested to 30 meters. The one on the left is a 6C and yes the next two are the only style of old round versions I have ever seen. I owned a lot of these but never came across any other version.


----------



## SG688 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


>


 
My first 6P -- without the "6P" stamp on the tail cap -- 
came in that plastic box, marked "Surefire 6." 

Purchased October, 1989.

I'll have to check the LA.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 9, 2009)

jtivat said:


> The one on the far right is a 6PN it was the dive light pressure tested to 30 meters. The one on the left is a 6C and yes the next two are the only style of old round versions I have ever seen. I owned a lot of these but never came across any other version.


 

JT - A 6PN...very nice. I have not come across one of those before. A nice collectable. - Dave


----------



## Size15's (Mar 9, 2009)

The 6P with Z32 Shock Isolated Bezel is call the 6PS.
So a N-Certified version would be 6PSN.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 9, 2009)

Size15's said:


> The 6P with Z32 Shock Isolated Bezel is call the 6PS.
> So a N-Certified version would be 6PSN.




You are correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## SG688 (Mar 9, 2009)

jtivat said:


> ... I have never seen a 6P with a plastic lamp module ...


 

My 6P module is just like this one.


----------



## SG688 (Mar 10, 2009)

6P with the 6LF lamp assembly from 1989.


----------



## jtivat (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you buy this light new? Looks like a 6C case?? Also in the manual it say it uses DL123's were the early 6C used 2/3 A cells.


----------



## SG688 (Mar 11, 2009)

Purchased new from a police supply catalog. I wrote '10-89' on the side of the case.

The order list and "warning this sucker is bright" page are straight Sure-Fire 6. The page above seems to have 6P "pasted" onto the Sure-Fire 6 wording. e.g., Battery replacement instruction is to insert the batteries through the head.


----------



## brammalay (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm new in the forum, I'm looking for surefire 6c and I think this is the only place that I may get one from. Please advice if you have any other place for me to look for one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 29, 2009)

My advice; go to the marketplace and post a "want to buy" thread.


----------

